# 2013 Cruze Low Oil Pressure Warning (Beeping)



## Santicar21 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi all i need your help. I have my car but know i have a huge issue. I changed my oil, with aftermarket parts, then this message start showing up. Beeping, so i stop the car. Oil was present, no wierd sounds on the motor.
So i came back, did the following thing:

1. replace the low oil pressure sensor
2. Replaced the low oil pressure Sensor connector
3. Put new oil filter (ac delco)
4. Put gages to check oil pressure, there is oil pressure..

but still the alarm and message shows... what else could it be? Anyone had this issue before?

all started when i changed oil and filter. I use synthetic oil full.

i dont know what to do, mechanic cant find the problem. Dealer want to replace the engine...i said no!!!Its not under warranty. 175k miles


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had this issue on day 2 as a new 2014 owner. They had to replace the Oil sensor or Sending Unit and reset the Chime and the warning from my DIC to *turn the car off immediately!*


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You have pressure..how much?

Just because you have pressure doesn't mean it's enough pressure.


----------



## Santicar21 (Jun 13, 2020)

Eddie, when u said reset, do they had to reset it with the scanner?


----------



## Santicar21 (Jun 13, 2020)

Snowwy66, it had normal pressure, i cant remember the preassure


----------



## Santicar21 (Jun 13, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> You have pressure..how much?
> 
> Just because you have pressure doesn't mean it's enough pressure.


I cant remember the preassure but he said it was normal,


----------



## Santicar21 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pressure 60 or 80, cant remember.. it went up more than half


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ytbpals said:


> The more subscribers you have, the more you can consistently achieve high view counts on your videos.So wondering how to get boost in subscribers count just do a simple thing register at ytbpals.com for *free YouTube subscribers*.


Get Lost


Santicar21 said:


> Eddie, when u said reset, do they had to reset it with the scanner?


II don't know, my Brand New CRUZE was picked up at my house and came back a couple of days later smelling like Salesman Cologne


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Santicar21 said:


> I changed my oil, with aftermarket parts,


What aftermarket parts? If it's the oil filter, I'd change it. They're cheap enough.

What oil are you using? If it's the wrong type, that can be your problem. By in large, it needs to be 5W-30 (or maybe 10W-30) synthetic.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> What aftermarket parts? If it's the oil filter, I'd change it. They're cheap enough.
> 
> What oil are you using? If it's the wrong type, that can be your problem. By in large, it needs to be 5W-30 (or maybe 10W-30) synthetic.


Good to see you back!


----------



## Santicar21 (Jun 13, 2020)

ChevyGuy said:


> What aftermarket parts? If it's the oil filter, I'd change it. They're cheap enough.
> 
> What oil are you using? If it's the wrong type, that can be your problem. By in large, it needs to be 5W-30 (or maybe 10W-30) synthetic.


I did purchase AC delco and did thr 5w-30W full syntetic, still doing it.. i dont know what else to do..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Santicar21 said:


> Hi all i need your help. I have my car but know i have a huge issue. I changed my oil, with aftermarket parts, then this message start showing up. Beeping, so i stop the car. Oil was present, no wierd sounds on the motor.
> So i came back, did the following thing:
> 
> 1. replace the low oil pressure sensor
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

What was the message and what are the codes?


----------



## Santicar21 (Jun 13, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> What was the message and what are the codes?


No codes, just “low oil Pressure, stop the car”...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Santicar21 said:


> No codes, just “low oil Pressure, stop the car”...


Is the check engine light on?


----------



## Santicar21 (Jun 13, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Is the check engine light on?


No


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Resolution to "Low Oil Pressure - Stop Engine&quot...


I've done several searches and found that this is a common problem. Start the car and, occasionally, it will show "Low Oil Pressure - Stop Engine". Stopping the car and restarting usually clears the problem. I'm not seeing that anyone has had this problem fixed yet, in what i have read. My...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Constant beep. Low oil pressure stop engine!


2015 cruze. Just changed the oil pressure sensor on the front of block.. didn't stop the error on display.. or this beeping. Is there a 2nd sensor?? Help! I have oil.. no leaks..




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Santicar21 (Jun 13, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Resolution to "Low Oil Pressure - Stop Engine&quot...
> 
> 
> I've done several searches and found that this is a common problem. Start the car and, occasionally, it will show "Low Oil Pressure - Stop Engine". Stopping the car and restarting usually clears the problem. I'm not seeing that anyone has had this problem fixed yet, in what i have read. My...
> ...


I did all of it, change sensor, cable connector, oil filter.. and still does it.. they only thing im missing is to change again the oil and put brand new oil synthetic 5-30w... it has 200k miles already... 

I dont want to change the oil pump, pressure looks good


----------



## 15chevycruzeLTZ42 (3 mo ago)

Santicar21 said:


> I did all of it, change sensor, cable connector, oil filter.. and still does it.. they only thing im missing is to change again the oil and put brand new oil synthetic 5-30w... it has 200k miles already...
> 
> I dont want to change the oil pump, pressure looks good


Did you end up finding what was wrong with it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

15chevycruzeLTZ42 said:


> Did you end up finding what was wrong with it?


The OP has not been online here since July of 2020, so you might be in for a long wait.


----------

